# JWU ri week 9



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

First trimester is over! It passed reasonably quickly, except for baking and pastry! Thank heavens it is over. Surprisingly, my little group did really well as a whole on the things that were a group effort, but so did everyone else. It is the final exam and our homework that I did not do so well on. I got a 70 on the final and 75 for the homework because I had a recipe missing, some details missing, and a messed up format due to running out of time at the end. I am majorly regretting not doing better on that. I know I could have. 
We did well on our brownies and cheesecake, getting basically a 14 out of 15 on both. I will not know my final grade until after break. I expect to get a B, maybe. It depends how the 70 and 75 pan out against the much better grades on the actual products. Production is a much bigger percentage of our grade than the test, quizzes and homework.
I got 90's on all my quizzes except one I really bombed and got a 62 =/ I just studied the wrong bits of information!
I am going home until the 1st of December. Then I will be starting Principles of Beverage Service, which is basically bartending. I hear we take notes for the first few days, and then get into the bar and start mixing. Obviously, we do not use real alcohol, but water that is colored to look like the appropriate alcohol.
I may have very limited (if any) internet access while I am home so don't fret if I don't answer any replies until December!


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

Glad to hear your'e doing well......My entry date at the CIA is Dec 3rd.....cant wait to start....even though I will only be there about 3 weeks and then coming back home for 2 weeks i'm anxious to get rolling. Once I go back there will be no more time off until our 3 weeks of summer break in July, so I'll take whatever time I can get. I guess we get an occasional friday off, but then again we have a saturday class every once in a while too......but other than that its M-F classes week in week out. It works out well though to have a consistent schedule, which allows getting a regular schedule at work too.....some interesting jobs available on campus from what i've been told, working with some of the chef instructors for banquets and parties and such. A rigorous schedule is all worth it though, fitting a four year degree into 38 months, and giving some of the students who are unaware a taste of what it's like to have long weeks of doing nothing but thinking of food. This will be the first Thanksgiving AND Christmas in 5 years that I have been home.....If it wasnt for leaving for school just a couple of days after turkey day, I probably wouldve forgotten about it all together.......no planning for holiday service this year......woo hoo!!!! The only thing I have to do for Thanksgiving dinner this time around is dessert......thinking of making a creme brulee with a buttercup squash I picked up today. Not sure how it will fare though....never used one before so I have a backup plan just in case....a layered chocolate, vanilla and black raspberry one with a side of chambord sauce....then again, havent attempted tha one either, so I might be shooting myself in the foot.......anyway.....good luck on your grades and what not, and keep us posted!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Good luck with your food! Tell us how it went.
I haven't done much cooking over this vacation. I did make some chili but it was no big deal because it was the kind I used to make for myself and my boyfriend all the time when we were living on our own. I must say it is good though *polishes nails on collar*. 
Tomorrow I will be helping mom make some mashed butternut squash and creamed onions. We are going over to someone else's house for the meal so thankfully we do not have to cook the whole thing.


----------

